# Our Last Stand



## Trela (Jun 21, 2010)

<big><big><big>*<big><big><big>Our Last Stand</big></big></big>*</big></big></big>

<big><big>_Sign-ups are over!_</big></big>

This is it. This is the last Brawl Tournament I am hosting on this Forum. With the "Tourney-fags" leaving here and going to other Forums, Brawl is not far away from dying here. Me and my friends have been hosting Tournaments here since early 09', and we've made many new friends along the path to becoming great Brawl players. Our journey and adventure on this Forum ends with this Tournament.

Let's try and make this Tournament one to remember! I expect many of the old Brawlers here to attend, with the addition of some new ones that want to try out what these types of Tournaments are like. Now on to the stuff you need to know to survive in this Tournament!

*<big><big>Information</big></big>*

*Tournament Date:* July 1st
*Tournament Type:* Non-Live
*Sign-ups end:* June 30th
*Host & Co-Hosts:* Trela / andyisjudo & PieDisliker

*Note:* If you have any questions or need help with something, PM one of those guys!

*<big><big>Ruleset</big></big>* 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">General Rules

*Bracket Type:* Double Elimination (Winner/Loser Bracket)
*Stocks:* 3 Stock
*Timer:* 8 Minutes
*Items:* None

- All Sets are best out of 3 matches, with the exception of Winner's Finals (WF), Loser's Finals (LF), and Grand Finals (GF), which are best out of 5.

- If the Timer runs out, the winner is determined first my their Stocks and then by their % Damage.

- If a match ends with a character doing a "suicidal" attack (Kirby's Inhale, Wario's Bite, etc.), then the player who initiated the attack wins the match.

- The Ledge Grab Limit is 50 Grabs. Anymore past that and you lose the Set.

- IC's Chain Grab must end after 200%, or it will be considered an act of Stalling.

- Any action that can prevent the game from continuing (freezing, disappearing characters, game reset, batteries off, etc) will result in a forfeit of that match for the player that initiated the action.

- The winner of the Winner's Bracket MUST be beaten in two GF Sets, while the winner has to beat the opponent in one GF Set.

Banned Tactics

- Stalling is banned, which is the act of avoiding ALL conflict on the stage to make the game unplayable. Running away to get to a better position is not Stalling, while Planking with MK is. If your opponent is Stalling, report it to me in the Chatroom. Stalling results in a loss of the Set.

- MK's Infinite Demensional Cape glitch is banned.

- DDD's Infinite Standing Chain Grab is banned. DDD's must Run-and-Grab when Chain Grabbing.

- Scrooging with MK is banned, which is repeatedly Gliding under a Stage to make yourself untouchable by your opponent, which is an act of Stalling. If your opponent is Scrooging, they must land an attack on you after no more than two Glides.

Stage Rules

- The first match of the Set must be played on a Neutural Stage. You may or may not use the Stage Striking Rule, which is when each player strikes 2 Stages from the Neutral Stage List and then must play on the last Stage remaining.

- The loser of the first match of the Set chooses the Stage the next match, AKA, their Counter Pick (CP). When you beat your opponent, pick a Stage out of the Stage List and "ban" that Stage for the rest of the Set so your opponent may not CP it. After this, your opponent should tell their CP Stage to you in the Chatroom, and if the game starts and the Stage is not the one your opponent wanted, Suicide (SD) three times and make sure you or your opponent knows what Stage they CP'ed. Repeat this process with every Set.

- You may NOT CP a Stage you previously won on, and you may NOT CP a Stage you banned against your opponent.

- If it is agreed upon by both players, you and your opponent may play on a Banned Stage.

Stage List

*Neutural Stages*
Final Destination (FD)
Battlefield (BF)
Smashville (SV)
Yoshi's Island (YI)
Pokemon Stadium Melee (PS1)

*Counter Pick Stages*
Halberd
Castle Siege (CS)
Delfino Plaza (DP)
Brinstar
Jungle Japes (JJ)
Frigate Orpheon (Frigate)
Lylat Cruise (Lylat)
Pictochat (Picto)
Rainbow Cruise (RC)

*Note:* All other Stages are banned.

Other Rules

- Each Round will have a set Time Limit to be completed. Here's what to expect for each Round:

Round 1 - 7 Days

Winner's Bracket: Round 2 - 5 Days
Winner's Quarter Finals - 4 Days
Winner's Semi Finals - 3 Days
Winner's Finals - 2 Days

Loser's Bracket: Round 1 - 5 Days
Loser's Bracket: Round 2 - 4 Days
Loser's Bracket: Round 3 - 3 Days
Loser's Bracket: Round 4 - 3 Days
Loser's Bracket: Round 5 - 2 Days
Loser's Quarter Finals - 2 Days
Loser's Semi Finals - 2 Days
Loser's Finals - 2 Days

Grand Finals - ASAP

- Time Limit Extensions may be given if a valid excuse is accepted first.

- The Bracket Image will be up the day of the Tournament in the Post below this one.</div>
*<big><big>Sign-ups</big></big>*

*Note:* To sign-up, please Post your Friend Code.

*<big>Trela</big>*
*FC:* 5112-3107-7754

*<big>Lisamilitz</big>*
*FC:* 5112-3107-7754

*<big>Kilex - PM Trela</big>*
*FC:* 5112-3107-7754

*<big>Joe - PM Trela</big>*
*FC:* 5112-3107-7754

*<big>Jake - PM Trela</big>*
*FC:* 5112-3107-7754

*<big>Josh.</big>*
*FC:* 1118-9540-1673

*<big>Bacon Boy</big>*
*FC:* ???

*<big>bcb</big>*
*FC:* 2105-8322-7000

*<big>Phaze</big>*
*FC:* 3952-6683-6662

*<big>andyisjudo</big>*
*FC:* 3867-3811-2442

*<big>John102</big>*
*FC:* 0301-9498-3002

*<big>Horus</big>*
*FC:* 2020-1229-8072

*<big>cornymikey</big>*
*FC:* 4124-4823-9209

*<big>Cris</big>*
*FC:* 2107-2249-2149

*<big>Ryudo_Dragoon</big>*
*FC:* 4983-7219-7965

*<big>Fillfall</big>*
*FC:* 4210-9890-6472

*<big>Hub12</big>*
*FC:* ???

*<big>masterfangs</big>*
*FC:* 2105-8353-1469

*<big>Kid Icarus</big>*
*FC:* ???

*<big>Zay+</big>*
*FC:* 4725-7608-3851

*<big>Rockman!</big>*
*FC:* 3566-8071-1748

*<big>Lecksi</big>*
*FC:* ???

I hope everyone has a great time in what is to become our last stand. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Trela (Jun 21, 2010)

<big><big><big>*Our Last Stand: Bracket*</big></big></big>

_<big><big>Let's keep moving!</big></big>_

*Bracket Image:* http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/4721/ourlaststand.gif

_Last Updated_ - 7/25/10

Current Rounds

*Loser's Bracket: Round 4*

Bacon Boy Vs. Kid Icarus - *By Friday*

Zay+ Vs. Rockman! - *By Friday*

*Loser's Bracket: Round 3*

Josh. Vs. John102 - *By Monday*

cornymikey Vs. Horus - *By Monday*


----------



## Josh (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll join, My FC is over there:
<--


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll join, since it is your final TBT tourney. 

*1719-5569-7116*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

See, you know I would, but I'm not used to playing Brawl without my texture hacks and I don't think you'd let me use them.


----------



## bcb (Jun 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> See, you know I would, but I'm not used to playing Brawl without my texture hacks and I don't think you'd let me use them.


I've been playing brawl with texture hacks on for a while.

It makes zero difference.
--

Who I am: bcb
The gateway password to me: 2105-8322-7000

Of course, I'm only joining under two and one half conditions. You, the TO, Trela, makes a paragraph for anyone and EVERYONE that was important to this community at a point.

(1/2, not really a condition but I do want) All semis, and finals matches get recorded (unless extreme lag problems). I can help with this.

And that I'll still be able to contact you in the future.


----------



## Phaze (Jun 21, 2010)

I might as well sign up
Phaze
3952 6683 6662


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but I have a textured Sonic that is now a Shadow with an entirely different move sets. I don't know if that'd be an unfair advantage or not. However, I know you won't let me use Giga or Warioman.


----------



## bcb (Jun 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's different. PSA changes will cause in de-syncing. :l


----------



## andyisjudo (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm so sad. My first forum was here for brawl. Of course I'm joining 



L-Don
FC: 3867-3811-2442


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 21, 2010)

I've never participated in one of these, so what the hell. Gives me a reason to play Brawl again. I'll post my FC when I get it.


----------



## Trela (Jun 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy: You can use Texture Hacks while you play in this Tournament, yes. If your characters have different PSA's on them, though, then I won't let you in.

bcb: You remember how I used to post my WOT's? Well, after this Tournament ends, I have one last one to give to you guys. And yes, we will ALWAYS be in contact with each other no matter WHAT.

*updates sign-up list*


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 22, 2010)

I would join, but I suck at Brawl, and hate it.

D:


----------



## bcb (Jun 23, 2010)

What, no more hype?

Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2010)

TBT Name: John102
Link to profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4018292/
Brawl Tag: Serk
FC: 0301-9498-3002

I'll try to see if I can get some friends to sign up. This is a pretty emotional moment for me actually. Trela, you introduced me to the world of competitive brawl, and through it I have made many friends, learned many things, and have had some of the best times ever. Your tournaments are what got me excited, and now that you won't host anymore on this forum, I am genuinely depressed. Let's just make this last one the best.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 23, 2010)

will this interfere with July 4th at all?


----------



## bcb (Jun 23, 2010)

The first round will be then, which is 7 days long. I believe you'd have June 30th to July 6th to get a match done around that time. Shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 23, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The first round will be then, which is 7 days long. I believe you'd have June 30th to July 6th to get a match done around that time. Shouldn't be a problem at all.


okay thanks, I might join then, I am going somewhere around then, so will have to find out if I could still be in it, if I can I will get back to you with my friend code


----------



## Horus (Jun 24, 2010)

<big><big><big>*FINE JOHN, FINE (((((((((((((((*</big></big></big>


2020-1229-8072


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>*FINE JOHN, FINE (((((((((((((((*</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 2020-1229-8072


Yessssssssss


----------



## Horus (Jun 24, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making me waste my time on this game, you disgust me.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## bcb (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

>


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 24, 2010)

awww man, last one? I contributed to brawl dying... D:
4124-4823-9209


----------



## Trela (Jun 24, 2010)

We ALL contributed to it's death. I think I did the most, though 

Horus, it's nice to see you in this last Tournament. Thank you!


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jun 24, 2010)

heck i might as well join one 
Name: Cris
Fc:2107-2249-2149

also you should really record the final matches ^^


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

>


Silver, can't you just play this one last time? I'll never ask you to play again, and it would be awfully nice to get the group back together.

Trela, edit OP!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 24, 2010)

Ryudo - 4983-7219-7965


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 24, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> We ALL contributed to it's death. I think I did the most, though
> 
> Horus, it's nice to see you in this last Tournament. Thank you!


Oh?

You aren't dissapointed in your <big><big>*sister*</big></big> saying no to Brawl?


----------



## bcb (Jun 24, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he is.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 24, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's surprising.

CAUSE IT WOULD'VE BEEN THE LAST TIME I EVER PLAYED BRAWL WITH YOU, ALBERTO.

You lost your chance since you did not asking me _one _more time to join.


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Ryudo - 4983-7219-7965


<3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 24, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On second thought....


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


</3


----------



## bcb (Jun 24, 2010)

http://img688.imageshack.us/f/2ndplacey.png/

I made a hype pic for this.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> We ALL contributed to it's death. I think I did the most, though
> 
> Horus, it's nice to see you in this last Tournament. Thank you!


<big><big>*ಠ_ಠ*</big></big>

Screw your sister, you only need me :3


lol, nice pic thar bcb


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm such a cute little wolf!

Horus is gonna go for an airstrike halfway through the match, then throw his wavebird at the wall when he realizes it's not gonna happen xD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 25, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>*THAT DOES IT!*</big></big>

I... will get my revenge D:<.

I'm joining! Unless it's on June 30th.

....Albert, is it? 'Cause that's a very important day to me.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I'm such a cute little wolf!
> 
> Horus is gonna go for an airstrike halfway through the match, then throw his wavebird at the wall when he realizes it's not gonna happen xD


Has long has it's possible to get a nuke I'm good c:


Was it something I said?


----------



## bcb (Jun 25, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You... wanna actually read the OP?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe theres certain rematches i would like to try..


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 25, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on July first, one day after your important day, aren't you lucky =)

@Horus, you can turn items on, then samus's final smash and pretend it's a nuke =D


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, nevermind then.

Tyvm.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll fully join.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'll fully join.


Is Trella or whoever is running this tournament allowing you to use your Shadow with different movesets?


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 25, 2010)

Remove me. My wii isn't working at the moment.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 25, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## bcb (Jun 25, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 25, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 25, 2010)

Wtf is up with these pictures?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll join. Fc in the fc spoiler, in my sig.


----------



## bcb (Jun 25, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, it's official. Zay's signing up.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://geekofalltrades.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/***.jpg


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay, that Sparta pic was off topic.

Maybe it's getting a little too far. :L

P.S. I just realized my pic earlier wasn't working. Look at the one before John's.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Okay, that Sparta pic was off topic.
> 
> Maybe it's getting a little too far. :L
> 
> P.S. I just realized my pic earlier wasn't working. Look at the one before John's.


Oh yeah, like yours were on topic...


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Okay, that Sparta pic was off topic.
> 
> Maybe it's getting a little too far. :L
> 
> P.S. I just realized my pic earlier wasn't working. Look at the one before John's.


Lol, you obvoiusly don't remember the old brawl threads.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 27, 2010)

If this had been on July 10th, I would've joined.

I get a Wii on that day. :l

So sad to see you go, Albert.

Although, I still have your phone number. teehee~
And you never respond to my texts. >:l


----------



## masterfangs (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll join!


----------



## bcb (Jun 27, 2010)

Great to see you Fangs, again!

It's funny, because I haven't deleted you from my fc list yet.

@ Hub, maybe Trela can make an exception for you.


----------



## Horus (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, I hooked up my Wii again, and I suck


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 27, 2010)

lmao at the pics. Someone have mh3 here? I need to beat a boss


----------



## John102 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> If this had been on July 10th, I would've joined.
> 
> I get a Wii on that day. :l
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Hub u gay yet?

Lol, Horus sucks.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 27, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, back to Hub the girl?


----------



## John102 (Jun 27, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hub has always been a chick, I dunno what you're talking about B)


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 27, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet she is really sexy


----------



## bcb (Jun 27, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pedobear much?


----------



## Horus (Jun 27, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't think so when you hear her on Xbox Live.


(YOU SUCK AT MAKING HUB FEEL BAD MIKEY)


----------



## John102 (Jun 27, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da *censored.3.0*? I actually have a pic of him somewhere, I just can't find it >.<

freakin nub aint hot at all. flat chested, and no ass.


----------



## bcb (Jun 27, 2010)

Mikey thinking Hub is sexy is more disgusting than this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOh-jipT6vU&NR=1


----------



## John102 (Jun 27, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Mikey thinking Hub is sexy is more disgusting than this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOh-jipT6vU&NR=1


Bahahaha, I loved that xD 

Xyro is a pretty funny guy, eh shows M2K eating *censored.2.0* and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 27, 2010)

lol, where do you find all those videos?


----------



## John102 (Jun 27, 2010)

See, the thread dies when I leave. I am the supreme overlord of posting because I determine whether a thread dies or not. That does mean you can blame me for the death of brawl on TBT though =P


----------



## Horus (Jun 27, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> See, the thread dies when I leave. I am the supreme overlord of posting because I determine whether a thread dies or not. That does mean you can blame me for the death of brawl on TBT though =P


IT WOULDN'T IF PEOPLE WOULD *censored.3.0*ING REPLY TO ME.


----------



## John102 (Jun 27, 2010)

Does anyone else hear something, or is that the wind blowing? Ah, well onto more important tasks. 

Now then, out of the 6 people I recruited, 3 of them have signed up for this tourney(Mike, Horus, and Ryudo). I still need Silver, Mygl, and Xela to sign up. It would be nice if Hub would sign up too considering she was a big part of the spam that kept the brawl topics alive for so long...we'll have to convince Trela to wait a for more  days for her.


----------



## bcb (Jun 27, 2010)

...John, hearing things isn't good. Maybe you should go see a doctor.


----------



## John102 (Jun 28, 2010)

He got removed, remember?


----------



## bcb (Jun 28, 2010)

Play melee.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> He got removed, remember?


Super Sheet!

Yum


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 28, 2010)

I see Mastfangs joined o;. It's been a while .


----------



## Wish (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll join, if Lisa joins. 8D
/that's probably the only person I can beat. xD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> I'll join, if Lisa joins. 8D
> /that's probably the only person I can beat. xD


8D.

I usually kill myself, you'll win, no worries :-D


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 28, 2010)

If Trela makes it on the 10th of July, then yes.


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> If Trela makes it on the 10th of July, then yes.


I will convince Trela somehow. You're lucky you're from VA though.


----------



## bcb (Jun 29, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone's from VA.

Owait... you ment Virginia.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah sign me up i was in the first tournament and il be in the last

Edit: Friend code ugh im soo use to just putting a username in but ill get my fc later


----------



## Trela (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally updated the OP. I still need confirmation on people that want to join and some player's FC's before tomorrow. This Tournament's looking good so far!

Hub: I can make an exception for you on July 10th ONLY. You need to play your match on that day, so make sure to tell your opponent that when you find out who it is.


----------



## bcb (Jun 29, 2010)

18 people. HYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I saw Mike brawling Horus today, WTF!?!?!?!??!?!??!?!

We need moar hype in this thread, make it like old times. If you guys hype up this thread I will give you boobies. =0 huehuehue


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because of the new update, the homebrew channel is inactive.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whomever was dumb enough to update deserves what they get. I for one am still on good old system menu 3.2u and still play all the newest games with the new game disks forcing updates YEAH!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2010)

3566 8071 1748

Can't guarantee that my Wi-Fi will be perfect though.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 30, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I think I saw Mike brawling Horus today, WTF!?!?!?!??!?!??!?!
> 
> We need moar hype in this thread, make it like old times. If you guys hype up this thread I will give you boobies. =0 huehuehue


Ew.

Trela: Yeeeeeeeeeeeees. =3 You need to text me though. <.<
Horus: LOL RPG 3RD PERSON HARDCORE LOL
bcb: Your mom is from VA. <.<
Mike: LOL
John: Ew.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 30, 2010)

AL!

I'll join. Just let me fetch my FC. I'll edit it in here as soon as me and my friend are done playing L4D2.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 30, 2010)

Lecksi said:
			
		

> AL!
> 
> I'll join. Just let me fetch my FC. I'll edit it in here as soon as me and my friend are done playing L4D2.


Me?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*totally forgot their are two Al's here*

Albert* 
Sorry for the confusion, Alfred. Haha.


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I think I saw Mike brawling Horus today, WTF!?!?!?!??!?!??!?!
> 
> We need moar hype in this thread, make it like old times. If you guys hype up this thread I will give you boobies. =0 huehuehue


The hell I did.


Hub: HEADSHOTS ONLY BIATCH


http://i977.photobucket.com/albums/ae260/Warlord_Horus/bRAWLmikey****that.png


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2010)

xD

Horus brawled Mike, lolwtf.

@Hub, I'll give you some small asain rooster instead, k?


----------



## bcb (Jul 1, 2010)

Still hyped. I'm assuming brax will be up today or tomorrow.

P.S: I'm not gonna be able to do any matches Saturday or Sunday. Shouldn't be a problem, however.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 1, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Still hyped. I'm assuming brax will be up today or tomorrow.
> 
> P.S: I'm not gonna be able to do any matches Saturday or Sunday. Shouldn't be a problem, however.


Get hyped!!!! For this tourney. I hope I can make some upsets with my Marth


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2010)

olololol, imma keel all yoll


----------



## Horus (Jul 1, 2010)

Would it be a douche bag move if I suicided all my matches?


----------



## Trela (Jul 1, 2010)

Our Last Stand has begun! I put up the Bracket Image in Post #2, and for the next week, only Round 1 players are Brawling. There were lots of byes, so the Ranked and past-Ranked players got em'.

Good luck, everyone! I'll send PM's out to those who need them.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 1, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Would it be a douche bag move if I suicided all my matches?


I would like to have a challenge against you Horus


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 1, 2010)

Wouldn't you know I get a bye and I play Horus LMAO


 Double post hehe


----------



## Horus (Jul 1, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you know I get a bye and I play Horus LMAO
> 
> 
> Double post hehe


Hilarious...


Of course Mikey is right after, I hate you Trela.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 1, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your sarcasm is unneeded


----------



## Trela (Jul 1, 2010)

You guys don't really have to play until next Wednesday, so you can still train before the Set lol.

Horus: You and Kilex haven't joined a Tournament for a long time, so I'm not sure if you still have your skill with you or if it's gone (for now?). Since this Tournament isn't really that big, almost everyone has to play someone tough Round 2 or 3, anyways


----------



## Horus (Jul 1, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> You guys don't really have to play until next Wednesday, so you can still train before the Set lol.
> 
> Horus: You and Kilex haven't joined a Tournament for a long time, so I'm not sure if you still have your skill with you or if it's gone (for now?). Since this Tournament isn't really that big, almost everyone has to play someone tough Round 2 or 3, anyways


But Mikey?!?!?!? 


The king of lag will be happy


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 1, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get too cocky even when you had your skill you were equal to bcb and I beat him a lot before we don't go even now because of my new Marth  We never played though sense I did not used this first stradegy in a tournament even in a match


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2010)

Judo, shut the *censored.3.0* up, when Horus actually TRIED he could get very close to beating Trela.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 1, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Judo, shut the *censored.3.0* up, when Horus actually TRIED he could get very close to beating Trela.


Sry that time I got a little cocky lol  and also he have not been playing for some time now


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 1, 2010)

It is on Rocky...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 1, 2010)

Horus > Judo.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 1, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus > Judo.


Getting cocky :/ I hope I don't be a bother :/


----------



## bcb (Jul 1, 2010)

This should be very interesting. I have no idea who's gonna win.

If Horus never got MW2 I'd say Horus would win without a doubt. Now, not so sure. It could go either way.

Edit: Oh great I get John, lol.


----------



## Wish (Jul 1, 2010)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bcb (Jul 1, 2010)

Bumping this over TOMB 1.

Edit: lol, John's a free win all I have to do is go ICs.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh lawd.

Watch me fail. Better get some training in before the deadline!
*glances at Lisa*


----------



## bcb (Jul 1, 2010)

Bumping this again.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 1, 2010)

Fine I'll shut up about my feelings :/ If no one cares


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 1, 2010)

Masterfangs, pm me.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2010)

Lisamilitz, please contact me and get ready!


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Bumping this over TOMB 1.
> 
> Edit: lol, John's a free win all I have to do is go ICs.


I'll turn up the lag so you can't do *censored.2.0*.

Besides, I have more respect for online IC's players now that I've started to use them. I was going to surprise Judo with them, but never got the chance. Anywho, yeah, they're for taking on DDD.


----------



## bcb (Jul 1, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I thought you used Tink for that. xD


----------



## John102 (Jul 2, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave up on tink because he's not a cheap ass.


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm touched that every one said I could rape Judo up his ass <3

I probably wouldn't have gotten better at Brawl unless I played Ladders on AiB but I was scared to do so for some reason...


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 2, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> I'm touched that every one said I could rape Judo up his ass <3
> 
> I probably wouldn't have gotten better at Brawl unless I played Ladders on AiB but I was scared to do so for some reason...


Hmmmmm Now what would Trela say in this position hmmmm?


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like this...


SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP JUDO YOU PRICK.


=Trela=


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm gonna fight Lisa right now guys.

Wish me luck!

<D


----------



## John102 (Jul 2, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3

I luv trela. He so smart.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2010)

I beat Lisa~


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 3, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, I'm not even starting anything and people have to start on me?


----------



## bcb (Jul 3, 2010)

Guys, stop hating on him.

I mean... it's pretty insulting.


----------



## John102 (Jul 3, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Guys, stop hating on him.
> 
> I mean... it's pretty insulting.


Umad?


----------



## Horus (Jul 3, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah *censored.7.4*, umad??? UMAD??!?!



MNBVCTX5SGHRAAAAAGE


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 3, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I beat Lisa~


ohu.

I suck, of course at Brawl. ;_;


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 3, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave him alone guys thats just messed up.....


----------



## John102 (Jul 3, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hemad.


----------



## Horus (Jul 3, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oyah

Heverymad


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 3, 2010)

Why is this entertaining?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 3, 2010)

masterfangs never replied...

you know, just drop me out. I'll probably never be able to get around to doing it anyways.


----------



## 8bit (Jul 3, 2010)

I will take Bacon Boy's Place


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 3, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not the one who is mad but good luck I guess


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 3, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> I will take Bacon Boy's Place


No.

No, you won't.


----------



## Horus (Jul 3, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He obviously mad, he just hiding it


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 3, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o______O


----------



## 8bit (Jul 3, 2010)

Judo whats up it has been a long time since I have seen you


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 3, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Judo whats up it has been a long time since I have seen you


Sup, have you been practicing?


----------



## 8bit (Jul 3, 2010)

Yea how about you?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 3, 2010)

....

Bai.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 3, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Yea how about you?


A lot lol I think I can make some upsets and maby not lol I don't want to get overconfident though


----------



## 8bit (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 3, 2010)

"Can you guys stay on topic?" Albert will say.


----------



## John102 (Jul 3, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see dat anger risin up in you boi.

Umad.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 3, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be a little helpless confused boy


Edit: What Lisa said "Stay on topic"


----------



## Horus (Jul 3, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That only applies to you cus your so mad dat u cood trn green n kill stuff


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 3, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does not even make sense... Because your saying I'm mad not confused or helpless


----------



## John102 (Jul 3, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u got  of em mixed n togthr, and you so mad that u gonna take em out.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 3, 2010)

so i herd u guys liek 2 bral


LMFAO YOU PUT ME WITH KILEX.

Too bad I'm gonna lose. I'll be as rusty as Rust on MW2. And that place is pretty rusty. :L


----------



## John102 (Jul 3, 2010)

I luff horus, I luff hub, I luff mikey, I luff bcb, i luff trela, i luff ryudo, i luff silver, come back to me guys =(


----------



## John102 (Jul 3, 2010)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7382234/1/?x=20#new

asdf

I'm down by 4 votes, GOOGOGOGGOGOGOOGOGOGOGGO


----------



## bcb (Jul 3, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok im gonna go set up a time for my match


----------



## Horus (Jul 4, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol too good.


Alright guys, I totally found the perfect video that represents 90% of all my brawls on TBT,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HafSTVjj2U&playnext_from=TL&videos=xzCLtzSsf0w&feature=sub
(Watch with annotations) 

That's what John does to make me rage, you see  I'd technically be DDM except I can't counter like he can but Legacy is pretty much like everyone on TBT except bcb, Trela, Mikey or something, but how do I get better if all my matches are like this? It's pretty much why I quit bcb.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically you quit because there are spammers? If anything spammers are easily punishable


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2010)

I c nothin worng wit da viyeo, dats how all da pros do eet.


----------



## Horus (Jul 4, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I c nothin worng wit da viyeo, dats how all da pros do eet.


ಠ_ಠ

Judo stop replying to everything I post, besides I'm betting your the 90%


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umad son?

lololololoolololololooooooloololololololololol!!!!11!!1o!neo!ne1!!!!!


----------



## Horus (Jul 4, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEMAD



   ZOMG the hater is MAD!!! :O


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 4, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was reffering to you & Marlon's conversation >.>

lmaohorus.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 4, 2010)

LISA!

I need some good old fashioned brawl practice. Care to lend a hand? =P


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 4, 2010)

Lecksi said:
			
		

> LISA!
> 
> I need some good old fashioned brawl practice. Care to lend a hand? =P


Maybe later.

But, I'm not really used to it anymore. I'm not used to sitting up in a chair holding a controller :[.

I'll try, though :3


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 4, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lisa tell me this; How this is staying on topic?^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 4, 2010)

Why are you asking me..?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 4, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Why are you asking me..?


You told me and Marlon to stay on topic and atleast we were talking about brawl... They are just hating on people :/ You know why :/


----------



## Horus (Jul 4, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/


SHUT UP


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bish, not acceptin'.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 4, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UMAD????? The hater is getting more MAD!!!



Edit: Where is Trela to tell us "Stay on topic guys" :/


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 4, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Andy, no.


----------



## Horus (Jul 4, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupidity at it's finest.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl, you best be talkin' 'bout the brawl foo'.


----------



## Horus (Jul 4, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WellYaLol

Mimicking me, Andy, isn't the best idea


----------



## bcb (Jul 4, 2010)

Spam threads. Good times.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you be hating on me??? So why can't I hate on you??? Huh huh huh.... Now get taste of your own medicine.... Does the law change so you can hate on me and I can't hate on you??? 


@Trela: I'm really sry for doing this =(


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2010)

THIS IS A BRAWL THREAD. GO MAKE YOUR OWN SEPARATE CHAT, MANG.


----------



## Horus (Jul 4, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. You're making yourself look like a 9 year old.
2. You just forfeited our lil' war that's going on.
3. I never meant to start anything but your mind is playing some mindgames
4. You look ********.
5. Your new rank is that which is lower than Hub's, which is very very low already,


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, #4


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 4, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever you want to say I'll just be a littly puppy shutting up and playing the game for fun and Trela I need to talk to you D:


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lower than Hub? Ohhh, dat bad.


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2010)

[12:34:31 AM] Judo: You are lower than me in the TBT rankings saying on TBT 
"Lower than Hub? Ohhh, dat bad"

Lol, Judo thinks you're talking about the Brawl power rankings xD


----------



## 8bit (Jul 4, 2010)

Tyeforce!


----------



## Horus (Jul 4, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> [12:34:31 AM] Judo: You are lower than me in the TBT rankings saying on TBT
> "Lower than Hub? Ohhh, dat bad"
> 
> Lol, Judo thinks you're talking about the Brawl power rankings xD


He just keeps sinking, forget what I said about #4, I'm changing it to this:

4. You're *censored.3.0*ing ********.


----------



## bcb (Jul 5, 2010)

Horus: Shut up.
Judo: Shut up.
John: GTFO, nobody was even talking to you.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horus is god. Never forget it.


----------



## John102 (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol, BCB mad cause his friend is gettin abused.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 5, 2010)

Horus would you like to brawl before we have to or just do it when we have to?


----------



## Horus (Jul 5, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus would you like to brawl before we have to or just do it when we have to?


When we have to, I'll probably just let you win anyway to get rid of Mikey till later or something


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 5, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sry for not answering sooner I went swimming, we have to brawl on Wen. I believe,


----------



## Trela (Jul 5, 2010)

*returns from the offline Tournament Saturday*

Wednesday is the deadline for Round 1, and only 1 Set has been completed so far......That's not good lol. I need to PM Ryudo and Icarus about playing my little bros tomorrow, so hopefully we can get at least 3 Sets done.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 5, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> *returns from the offline Tournament Saturday*
> 
> Wednesday is the deadline for Round 1, and only 1 Set has been completed so far......That's not good lol. I need to PM Ryudo and Icarus about playing my little bros tomorrow, so hopefully we can get at least 3 Sets done.


You never said hi to me yet. >:c


----------



## Trela (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm getting a new phone sometime this week I think, Hub, so we can chat once again when I get ahold of it.

But if you want me to day it right now: What's up, buddy!?


----------



## John102 (Jul 5, 2010)

I talked to ryudo earlier today on Skype Trela, he said he forgot, but I told him he could still do it.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 5, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm getting a new phone sometime this week I think, Hub, so we can chat once again when I get ahold of it.
> 
> But if you want me to day it right now: What's up, buddy!?


....isn't this your, like, third phone?...


And, haven't talked to ya in awhile, Alby. :3


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 5, 2010)

@Trela, if you didn't already see it:

I beat Lisa.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> @Trela, if you didn't already see it:
> 
> I beat Lisa.


Anyone can beat Lisa, Rocky. But I'm not saying you're bad. Hell, you could pobably beat me right now, cause of my rustyness. >:L


----------



## Horus (Jul 5, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care? I do not.


Yo Trelz, look! I kept your thread alive ;D


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 5, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gloating, I was just tellin' it like it is, mang.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you weren't gloating, Rocky.


----------



## John102 (Jul 5, 2010)

@Hub shut up

@Walrus I'm the one keeping the thread alive buddy look who has the most posts, by FAR


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

So... how's everyone doing? :0


----------



## Horus (Jul 5, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> @Hub shut up
> 
> @Walrus I'm the one keeping the thread alive buddy look who has the most posts, by FAR


You've just been feeding off my conversation you damn parasite!


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 5, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> So... how's everyone doing? :0


No one damn cares about your minimum amount of minutes, call me. >:L


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I have a bunch of minutes now, I just refuse to call you outside of Skype... call you in a few years? : D

Seriously though, get Skype you underaged bum. :V


----------



## bcb (Jul 5, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Seriously though, get Skype you underaged bum. :V


This.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 5, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm rusty too.

But, I still would've lost if I'd practiced.


----------



## bcb (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't think it's too late to change the stage list? I was thinking this would actually be acceptable.

Stage List

Neutural Stages
Final Destination (FD)
Battlefield (BF)
Smashville (SV)
Yoshi's Island (YI)
Pokemon Stadium Melee (PS1)
Lylat Cruise (Lylat)
Halberd

Counter Pick Stages
Castle Siege (CS)
Delfino Plaza (DP)
Brinstar
Jungle Japes (JJ)
Frigate Orpheon (Frigate)
Lylat Cruise (Lylat)
Norfair
Pictochat (Picto)
Rainbow Cruise (RC)

A 7-stage list for neutrals has been much more common and I feel it's better than 5 or 9. I'm also convinced Norfair is a legit stage. http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=276248


----------



## John102 (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol at first I was like, Wow I'm surprised Judo wrote something intelligent like that, I didn't even know he had a smashboard account, then I thought about it and realized it was a different Judo. This person's grammar is perfect. Plus I don't think Judo could sit down and right something that long. Oh, and bcb, you just want it because wario pretty much kicks ass on that stage. =P

Ryudo do you matches with Joe D=<

Hub; You fgt


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 6, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Don't think it's too late to change the stage list? I was thinking this would actually be acceptable.
> 
> Stage List
> 
> ...


I second this. I found a great counter on this stage.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol at first I was like, Wow I'm surprised Judo wrote something intelligent like that, I didn't even know he had a smashboard account, then I thought about it and realized it was a different Judo. This person's grammar is perfect. Plus I don't think Judo could sit down and right something that long. Oh, and bcb, you just want it because wario pretty much kicks ass on that stage. =P
> 
> Ryudo do you matches with Joe D=<
> 
> Hub; You fgt


 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: 

Trela said Joe should be on 4ESTish


----------



## John102 (Jul 6, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure he's on then fewl D=<


----------



## bcb (Jul 6, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol at first I was like, Wow I'm surprised Judo wrote something intelligent like that, I didn't even know he had a smashboard account, then I thought about it and realized it was a different Judo. This person's grammar is perfect. Plus I don't think Judo could sit down and right something that long. Oh, and bcb, you just want it because wario pretty much kicks ass on that stage. =P
> 
> Ryudo do you matches with Joe D=<
> 
> Hub; You fgt


Nah, I just used to be good on it and think it should've been banned. Now that I realize there's nothing really random about this stage, it's all good.

Better than PS2, Mansion, MAYBE even more legit than Rainbow.

Edit: It was also my idea to get rid of it for TOMB 2.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 6, 2010)

I do have skype, but I refuse to use it.


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Ben is a fail


----------



## bcb (Jul 6, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I do have skype, but I refuse to use it.


Why waste so much money on a phone call when you can skype everyone but yourself?


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 6, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Skype is too public.


----------



## Trela (Jul 6, 2010)

.....Get out.

Oh, Icarus! Play my lil bro Jake sometime today!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> .....Get out.
> 
> Oh, Icarus! Play my lil bro Jake sometime today!


How about now? im on my wii soo you wont be able to talk to me while i play ok?


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> .....Get out.
> 
> Oh, Fggt! Play my lil bro Jake sometime today!


Well someone doesn't enjoy living topics


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im a *censored.7.4* for not liking Mw2 alright then fanboy whatever you say

Anyway Trela itll have to be now this is probabaly the best time for me


----------



## John102 (Jul 6, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never been against it, and I actually read that article a long time ago =P

Yeah, but it's a really good stage for wario because vertical aerials work real good on it. I think it's fun because I can hop of one ledge and grab another without jumping again. Also it's surprisingly good recovery-wise for wolf. Multiple edges=win


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it something I said?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you just leave you ignorant fan boy


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's too funny, so no.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont want this topic too be ruined go away and go use your turtlebeach   (what a tryhard)


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To end this easily, you'll have to stop posting.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pitful life your soem *censored.3.0*ing Mw2 obsessed ****** sitting in your room all doing listening to footsteps with your turtlebeach


----------



## John102 (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God *censored.3.0* that is too far.


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOL'd, I won't edit that for some lulz later, seriously though stop replying and it all goes away.

John: It's what I picture the people who suck up to others doing so you have to endure it now too.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what im not gonna stop you insulted me and i wont let anyone get away with that... understand?


----------



## Trela (Jul 6, 2010)

Just ignore everything he says, Icarus. I'll get a Mod in here if he keeps it up.

Jake went with my mom somewhere lol but he'll be back soon to do the Set.


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your going to sit there and make yourself look increasingly more stupid?


----------



## John102 (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30 minutes of not posting, he told you horus =S


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz


"Don't try me!"


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm just reminding you Trela, Rorato can't play because of his wii. Trela me and Horus should have our set tomorrow I'll PM him for a time.


----------



## bcb (Jul 6, 2010)

If Horus is as rusty as I think he is... Judo will probably actually take the set.

It'll be hella close tho.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 7, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> If Horus is as rusty as I think he is... Judo will probably actually take the set.
> 
> It'll be hella close tho.


......................................................................................................................................What do you mean by that?.....................................................................


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 7, 2010)

does brawl still laggg balls on wifi?


----------



## bcb (Jul 7, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horus won't be at the top of his game but he'll still be tough.

He even took a set off me before, and although you've gotten better since then he's also gotten worse. Sounds evenish to me.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey.. Now I remember you, Kid Icarus!

ogawd


----------



## Horus (Jul 7, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:d

I beat Mikey! (Even if it was just 1 game out of like 7 but I got him down to his second stock with 100% or more before I suicided on all the others :3 )

I need a new controller


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 7, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I'm going to lose!!!!! :O I never beat Mikey ZOMG


----------



## Horus (Jul 7, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spam smashes and you'll win.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 7, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> does brawl still laggg balls on wifi?


^ qft


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 7, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did not see the sarcasm in that sentence?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 7, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hey.. Now I remember you, Kid Icarus!
> 
> ogawd


O_O oh shi-


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 7, 2010)

Trela, Bacon Boy PMed me that he forfeits :/ Master Fangs advances :/


----------



## bcb (Jul 8, 2010)

DQ Time! 

Edit: It's Zay's Birthday! Happy Birthday Zay+!


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 8, 2010)

Trela I just had an idea, This tournament is the last one in TBT, so have this tournament be used for the PR?


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 8, 2010)

i hope i didnt miss anything. I finally have a break from doing stuff now


----------



## bcb (Jul 8, 2010)

You's fine, you's gots a bye.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 8, 2010)

kk, ill probably be inactive starting monday


----------



## Trela (Jul 8, 2010)

Updated the Bracket and PM'ed the players who are playing in the current Round.

Also, happy Birthday, Zay!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 9, 2010)

Me vs corneymikey?
I think this is my firts time playing agaisnt him
Oh shi- uses meta knight!


----------



## Josh (Jul 9, 2010)

Bcb? I've lost.


----------



## Horus (Jul 9, 2010)

It's nice being 30% (or 40% now?) warning, I only get suspended from posting for a day.


That stupid prick...



Yep 40%, I wander what exactly ticks me off to set me off, I think it's boredom.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 9, 2010)

Me VS John.

*evil laughter*


----------



## Horus (Jul 9, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Me VS John.
> 
> *evil laughter*


A.K.A. your *censored.3.0*ing screwed

Your only options are to turn into Mikey or Trela.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 9, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Horus, it's not what it use to be dude. So Horus can we do our match now?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 9, 2010)

What's zay's account name on here?
I won't be able to play today, should be able to tomorrow, maybe sunday.


----------



## bcb (Jul 9, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> What's zay's account name on here?
> I won't be able to play today, should be able to tomorrow, maybe sunday.


Zay+

It shouldn't be too hard to find him. He never posts, but responds to pms.


----------



## Trela (Jul 9, 2010)

I want to see some upsets real soon in this Tournament!

I'd me amazed if Horus and Kilex break Top 8.


----------



## Horus (Jul 9, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> I want to see some upsets real soon in this Tournament!
> 
> I'd me amazed if Horus and Kilex break Top 8.


I feel like I'm the same skill level has I was before I left, so I might...


----------



## bcb (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd be surprised if the top four wasn't Trela, me, cornymikey, and Phaze.


----------



## Josh (Jul 10, 2010)

Bcb, Want to have our match now?


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 10, 2010)

What happened to my match against Josh.?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 10, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> What happened to my match against Josh.?


The matches are not on forever, there are deadlines in the rounds. So Trela DQ'ed you because you didn't do your match in time.


----------



## bcb (Jul 10, 2010)

Josh. and I tried to do our match, but since we got the 86420 message there's nothing we can do about it for now.

Maybe we'll have another chance to play.


----------



## Horus (Jul 10, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Josh. and I tried to do our match, but since we got the 86420 message there's nothing we can do about it for now.
> 
> Maybe we'll have another chance to play.


Hey bcb, your little *censored.7.4* friend is acting like me in our private message in envy, is he like half your age or something? Anyway, tell him to shut up and stop bugging me about our match that's due in 4 more days.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 10, 2010)

I missed Zay's birthday?

Happy birthday, Zay! ;s


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 10, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I missed Zay's birthday?
> 
> Happy birthday, Zay! ;s


Happy birthday zay! I was late :/


----------



## bcb (Jul 10, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he my property or something?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 11, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bcb just ignore him thats what Trela said. He is a troll thats why. And btw Horus it's due Monday not Wednesday


----------



## Horus (Jul 11, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it, I guess we'll do it sometime today or tomorrow if we can


----------



## John102 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ahh, it's nice to be back. Wrestling camp was fun.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 11, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do it around 10 am EST tomorrow till 3 maby 4 pm EST Today maby around 10pm EST or 10:30PM EST to like 1 am EST


Edit: Instead of just pming eachother like stage strikeing and stuff just meat me hear when you have a chance: http://tourneybyjudo.chatango.com/


----------



## Trela (Jul 12, 2010)

Today's the last day to get your Round 2 matches done! The only Sets I know that are being played today are Lecksi Vs. Phaze and L-Don Vs. Horus. Hub I think went to Japan and left his Brawl disc back in America, so he's DQ'ed LOL.

Next is the Quarterfinals, which will become really interesting...


----------



## John102 (Jul 12, 2010)

I just got back from camp yesterday, I'll try to get my matches with rockman done today though Trela.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 12, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Today's the last day to get your Round 2 matches done! The only Sets I know that are being played today are Lecksi Vs. Phaze and L-Don Vs. Horus. Hub I think went to Japan and left his Brawl disc back in America, so he's DQ'ed LOL.
> 
> Next is the Quarterfinals, which will become really interesting...


LMAO Hub went to Japan thats really awesome. My whole life I want to go to Japan. I'm really jealous but whatever. And Horus I need to play you!!! And Trela maby to make people do their matches you could have  a chatroom


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 12, 2010)

Dang you HORUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Trela I'm sry but I can only braw till 10pm EST today now. I guess your going to have to DQ me becuse I couldn't get my match done =( (I tried to get my match done but I couldn't =/)


Edit: Lets see if I can see if Horus can be DQ'ed instead of me. If not I guess I can just rape the losers


----------



## bcb (Jul 12, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Josh. and I tried to do our match, but since we got the 86420 message there's nothing we can do about it for now.
> 
> Maybe we'll have another chance to play.


What do we do about this? :/


----------



## Horus (Jul 12, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DQ THE BAD CONNECTION!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

Well Zay+ is unable to Brawl me due to him being unable to play the characters I use, which when attempted causes an error.
He said I can go ahead and advance.


----------



## bcb (Jul 12, 2010)

Apparently a load of characters now effect him. So far it's five.


----------



## John102 (Jul 12, 2010)

.-.

Guys I broke my only perfectly working controller today(the a button doesn't work for some reason anymore) so I have to use the controller that doesn't dash for my matches until I can buy a new one...=(


----------



## Horus (Jul 12, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> .-.
> 
> Guys I broke my only perfectly working controller today(the a button doesn't work for some reason anymore) so I have to use the controller that doesn't dash for my matches until I can buy a new one...=(


IT STILL WORKS BETTER THAN MY WAVE BIRD


----------



## Trela (Jul 12, 2010)

This Round just seems to not be working out for most of yoll.

Zay+ Vs. Ryudo: Zay's ******** Brawl disc can't read certain characters.

Hub12 Vs. Kilex: Hub ran away to Japan.

Phaze Vs. Lecksi: Phaze's Wii blew up.

bcb Vs. Josh.: Unable to play due to Wi-Fi gayness.

John102 Vs. Rockman!: John's controller doesn't like him.

The only Sets that need to be completed today are the following:

Trela Vs. masterfangs
cornymikey Vs. Kid Icarus
L-Don Vs. Horus
John102 Vs. Rockman!

As for the bcb Vs. Josh. Set, I really don't know what to do. I guess I just have to advance the higher seed


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 12, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> This Round just seems to not be working out for most of yoll.
> 
> Zay+ Vs. Ryudo: Zay's ******** Brawl disc can't read certain characters.
> 
> ...


OMG Phaze's wii blew up thats funny and stupid. Trela I can do mymatch only if Horus can play 10pm EST today. But today Horus wa not on tll I cold not play... I couldhave played 11pm EST till 3:30pm EST today but Horus ws not on =( So Trela wha are you going to do with us?


----------



## Trela (Jul 12, 2010)

You said you're able to play until 10pm EST, correct?

If so, then he has until that time to play you before he's DQ'ed.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 12, 2010)

Zay cant play against Ike, Kirby, Bowser and who else?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Zay cant play against Ike, Kirby, Bowser and who else?


Lucario and G&W


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 12, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow i wonder how this is caused


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, I just realized who I face next...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 12, 2010)

Bahaha, why is Hub in Japan?


----------



## John102 (Jul 12, 2010)

I need to buy a *censored.3.0*ing classic controller pro. Sure it won't be as comfortable as a GC controller, but it has an extra button that I want desperately.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2010)

cough

ohai


----------



## masterfangs (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone want to brawl before I vs trela? I need some practicing...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

masterfangs said:
			
		

> Anyone want to brawl before I vs trela? I need some practicing...


I could brawl you, FC in sig.


----------



## masterfangs (Jul 12, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> masterfangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay thanks, mines on the side. Beware though, I might be a bit rusty


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

masterfangs said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, what the heck happened to luigi?


----------



## masterfangs (Jul 12, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> masterfangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean? When his head got stuck?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

masterfangs said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that.

GGs but the matches are starting to lag up so I'm gonna call it quits.


----------



## Horus (Jul 12, 2010)

DQ me


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 12, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> DQ me


............You can't make it?


----------



## Horus (Jul 12, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't feel like it


----------



## John102 (Jul 12, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> DQ me


*censored.3.0*ing *censored.8.3*.


----------



## Horus (Jul 12, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 12, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I advance (NOOOOOOOOOO I don't want another bye =( I hate byes)


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2010)

so john ... how bout it?


----------



## bcb (Jul 12, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda hate you now.


----------



## Horus (Jul 12, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, look on the up side, this thread is still alive


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 12, 2010)

awww crap wheres kid icarus? I keep forgetting bout this


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 12, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> awww crap wheres kid icarus? I keep forgetting bout this


Just pm him and if he does not respond Trela is going to have to DQ someone, and cornymikey btw sense your waiting would you like to brawl?


----------



## bcb (Jul 12, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> awww crap wheres kid icarus? I keep forgetting bout this


He's GMT. :L


----------



## Trela (Jul 12, 2010)

I could be willing to give Mikey and Icarus another day to do their Set due to time differences...

*goes to play Fangs*


----------



## John102 (Jul 12, 2010)

Rockyman, where art thou?


----------



## masterfangs (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm here!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 13, 2010)

Huh... what? oh right Brawl with Mikey


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 13, 2010)

I came.... to this city... to play card games on motor cycles....


----------



## bcb (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh, goodie. Looks like Zay can't play against Link either. So that's 6, now.


----------



## John102 (Jul 13, 2010)

bcb, you and Judo ready for syracuse smash? I saw your names on the list for signups on smashboards =B

I'm jealous, I won't be able to go to an offline tourney until I get my license, which isn't until February ;~;


----------



## bcb (Jul 13, 2010)

Cool. My main excuse is that it's a memorial tourney for a TO who passed away a few months ago. I probably want to go to this tourney more than any other tourney I've wanted to go to... It kinda feels like I lost a friend. I'm glad they understand me, here. We're getting hyped too.

We already got top players in our region alone. San, Pikapika, Cura, etc. Now other players already notable are going, such as Fatal. And there may be some players that are coming that haven't made any plans yet. Shadow, Zucco, anyone from NY/NJ/PA/Mass, etc. We even got players coming from MD/VA! MD/VA!


----------



## Horus (Jul 13, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I came.... to this city... to play card games on motor cycles....


YGOTAS ftw <3


----------



## John102 (Jul 13, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Cool. My main excuse is that it's a memorial tourney for a TO who passed away a few months ago. I probably want to go to this tourney more than any other tourney I've wanted to go to... It kinda feels like I lost a friend. I'm glad they understand me, here. We're getting hyped too.
> 
> We already got top players in our region alone. San, Pikapika, Cura, etc. Now other players already notable are going, such as Fatal. And there may be some players that are coming that haven't made any plans yet. Shadow, Zucco, anyone from NY/NJ/PA/Mass, etc. We even got players coming from *MD/VA! MD/VA!*


OHMEGAWD THAT'S BY ME!

I hope there's someone there to rep VA pretty good....


----------



## Horus (Jul 14, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dull ass MO can't rep worth crap.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 14, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I came.... to this city... to play card games on motor cycles....


Love that quote


----------



## John102 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bump =B


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 14, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many players are coming from our region. Much competition for us. We need to practice a lot. bcb and I are looking for top 8! Lets do our best bcb!!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 14, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Rockyman, where art thou?


*raises hand*

I'm home now. If Trela is willing to give us an extension on the dates then I'd be happy to brawl.


----------



## Trela (Jul 14, 2010)

Very sorry about not updating the Bracket yesterday 

I'm giving Icarus and Mikey + John and Rock today to finish their Set due to problems with finding a time to meet up. For everyone else, take a look at Post #2 to see who you're playing next. I'm starting the Loser's Bracket today, as well, and I'm giving everyone 4 days to complete their matches.

Good luck to all! We're pretty close to being half way done with this thing already!


----------



## bcb (Jul 14, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not getting top 8, lol.

Maybe 9th.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 14, 2010)

ok wheres kid icarus?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok wheres kid icarus?


Gentlemen

Anyway im just gonna get my fc

0517-1613-1627


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 14, 2010)

Freaking unbealivable i just missed him


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Freaking unbealivable i just missed him


olmao
anyways, i cant do it right now. So check back in exactly 40 minutes. Sorry.


----------



## John102 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, sorry about the Trela, I didn't realize the round was going to conflict with wrestling camp. I'll get the matches done today, if not really really early tomorrow(like before you wake up, lul)


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 14, 2010)

awww mang kid icarus


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 14, 2010)

Jooooohhhhnnnnnn.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 15, 2010)

if your gonna disqualify someone it should be me for 2 resons
1.Im in a totaly diffrent time zones to most players
2.Mikey is probabaly gonna do better


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 15, 2010)

John. You and me. Today at 8 PM EST.


----------



## bcb (Jul 16, 2010)

... :L


----------



## Trela (Jul 16, 2010)

Sad. After I have a great time at the Smashfest I'm going to today, I have to return and DQ people


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2010)

O look, it died.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

So, Jake or Josh next...

*gains hope due to the fact he has never faced them*


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 17, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> O look, it died.


^ lolderp.


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see what happens when I don't post for one page?

It plain out dies


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 17, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It died cause I wasn't here. >:L


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah ok


(lololololololollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllololollllooooooooooooooollllllllll)


----------



## Josh (Jul 18, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> So, Jake or Josh next...
> 
> *gains hope due to the fact he has never faced them*


I beat Jake so I guess I'm playing you.


----------



## Trela (Jul 18, 2010)

Finally updated the Bracket. I PM'ed everyone who currently has a Set to play.

Also, my brother advanced to me without having to play a single Set.....


----------



## bcb (Jul 18, 2010)

Alright, looks like I'm facing Rockman. I'll try to actually get this shiz done ASAP.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought Horus went out of the tourny?

I'm too scared to fight him o_o.


----------



## bcb (Jul 18, 2010)

Horus only forfeited to L-Don.


----------



## John102 (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol, this is all going according to plan >=D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>*Our Last Stand: Bracket*</big></big></big>
> 
> _<big><big>Winner's Bracket: Round 2 Matches are up!</big></big>_
> 
> ...


Oy, Joe?


----------



## bcb (Jul 18, 2010)

I beat Rockman 2-0. Good games.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2010)

2-0 ...

FDGSFFDFDT


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

Um trela my was did i advanced,i thought mikey was supposed too be advanced.


----------



## Horus (Jul 19, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I thought Horus went out of the tourny?
> 
> I'm too scared to fight him o_o.


: D


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Trela Vs. Kilex - *By Wednesday*


Lol wut couldnt you just have the match immediatly


----------



## Trela (Jul 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy: Joe's my little brother, so just PM me whenever you're ready to play or ready to set up a time.

Icarus: I see Mikey rarely on, and you've tried to play him multiple times. You were the more active player, so that boy be in Loser's, now!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy: Joe's my little brother, so just PM me whenever you're ready to play or ready to set up a time.
> 
> Icarus: I see Mikey rarely on, and you've tried to play him multiple times. You were the more active player, so that boy be in Loser's, now!


Tell the truth i really dont i should of signed up in the first place im in a totally diffrent time zone


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 19, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kid Icarus brawl me I can now...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok lemme just add you 

my code :0517-1613-1627


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 19, 2010)

K I 2-0'ed Kid Icarus 

GGs!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> K I 2-0'ed Kid Icarus
> 
> GGs!


Yeah i might of beaten him on 2nd round if i hadnt suicided 

I expect Andy to go to be 4th place or higher


----------



## bcb (Jul 19, 2010)

I beat L-Don 2-0.

Game 2 was literally the closest game I've EVER played. I  was at high % and he was highish, but I was much higher. He collided my waft with his fair, and we died almost at the same time. He barely died before me, this is SO going on youtube.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 19, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I beat L-Don 2-0.
> 
> Game 2 was literally the closest game I've EVER played. I  was at high % and he was highish, but I was much higher. He collided my waft with his fair, and we died almost at the same time. He barely died before me, this is SO going on youtube.


I couldn't win 1 game.... I need more practice Well ya I got 2-0'ed. GGs bcb!


----------



## bcb (Jul 19, 2010)

Good freaking acceptable, ace, admirable, agreeable, bad, boss, bully, capital, choice, commendable, congenial, crack, deluxe, excellent, exceptional, favorable, first-class, first-rate, gnarly, gratifying, great, honorable, marvelous, neat, nice, pleasing, positive, precious, prime, rad, recherch


----------



## Horus (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope "Next Monday" was meant to be the 27th or whatever it is and not the 19th

anyway, if I ever get into Brawl again, I want to main Marth and Snake, just look at this rape;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEzZS7l7GN8&playnext_from=TL&videos=D1GtA3xP_Zc&feature=sub


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jul 20, 2010)

i cant play any more sorry my wii is jacked up for some reason it wont le me play any game i have which sucks and it says the same thing over and over again


----------



## bcb (Jul 20, 2010)

Game 1
Game 2

Games between me and L-Don. Game 2 is AMAZING


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 21, 2010)

That 2nd match was epic


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 21, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Game 1
> Game 2
> 
> Games between me and L-Don. Game 2 is AMAZING


Daem. Wish you would've recorded our matches but they were totally bogus.


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Game 1
> Game 2
> 
> Games between me and L-Don. Game 2 is AMAZING


Rofl at game 2, I guess that's why you DI.


----------



## Trela (Jul 21, 2010)

I went ahead and gave everyone that has a Set to play another day to get it done, so after tomorrow, we're moving on.

By the end of next week is when I plan to at least reach Loser's Semifinals in this Tournament, so let's keep on moving, people!


----------



## masterfangs (Jul 21, 2010)

Well zay hasn't responded to my messages. I just hope he gets on by tomorrow


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2010)

cornymikey Vs. Lisamilitz - By Thursday

I guess it was last Monday lol, was going to play it too...


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 21, 2010)

what im in losers bracket, aww mang
when can we play lisa?

I thought by next monday in the PM meant the 26th

waiiitt wait wait i changed my mind. Since horus also had the same thought that i did, can me and horus brawl instead of me and lisa? Sorry lisa, but you know I'd just whoop you.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 21, 2010)

I brawl with my mind.

I win life.


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> what im in losers bracket, aww mang
> when can we play lisa?
> 
> I thought by next monday in the PM meant the 26th
> ...


----------



## bcb (Jul 22, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I brawl with my mind.
> 
> I win life.


Then why are you out of this tourney...


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 22, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cmong mang, i want to prays 4 reel


----------



## masterfangs (Jul 22, 2010)

Zay won. :-/ GGs Zay!


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 22, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I forgot to bring brawl with me shut up.


----------



## Horus (Jul 23, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dominating me iz not fun


----------



## bcb (Jul 23, 2010)

masterfangs said:
			
		

> Zay won. :-/ GGs Zay!


<3 Zay.

I mean good job Fangs but Zay's getting better again!


----------



## Zay+ (Jul 23, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> masterfangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies.


----------



## bcb (Jul 23, 2010)

Zay+ said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OSHI- Zay posted.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 23, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im using luigi


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 23, 2010)

It's Gay Zay.


----------



## Horus (Jul 24, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your point?


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 24, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CMONGGGGGG


----------



## Horus (Jul 24, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nu


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 24, 2010)

Cornymikey and John just do your matches so you can face against each other than I will face the winner. I just want a rematch against the guy who took me out of winners!


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 24, 2010)

trela's not on judo, ololol


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm sad now I couldn't get top 8 like Trela wanted me too. I only got 9th place out of 35. Sry Trela I couldn't do it to hard:/


----------



## bcb (Jul 24, 2010)

I got 13th. L-Don got 9th. L-Don is too pro.

I got 3 stocked by PikaPika! twice, looooool.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 24, 2010)

I got 9001th, I win automatically. End of discussion.


----------



## Zay+ (Jul 25, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> It's Gay Zay.


*censored.3.0* you, you degenerative, incest-spawned, spastic little gremlin.


----------



## Horus (Jul 25, 2010)

Zay+ said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Trela (Jul 25, 2010)

Since I've been my usual busy self, I'm giving Josh Vs. John and Mikey Vs. Horus today and tomorrow to finish their Set. As soon as theirs are done, I'll put the next matches up.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 25, 2010)

REALLY TRELA?!?!?!?!?!?! I can't get to loser's finals becaus of you!!!! bcb gets to go to grand finals easy!!!!!!!! WHATS WITH THAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 25, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> REALLY TRELA?!?!?!?!?!?! I can't get to loser's finals becaus of you!!!! bcb gets to go to grand finals easy!!!!!!!! WHATS WITH THAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


*Gets fan & turns down air-conditioning*


----------



## John102 (Jul 25, 2010)

Back from the beach guys, now I'm tanner and sexier than I was before BD


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 25, 2010)

hay horus, tomorrowwww


----------



## John102 (Jul 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Back from the beach guys, now I'm tanner and sexier than I was before BD


JOKING OF COURSE! I DON'T REALLY HAVE THAT BIG OF AN EGO!  :veryhappy:


----------



## Horus (Jul 26, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> hay horus, tomorrowwww


I think Trela just ignores my posts now


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 26, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Zay+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least I'm not gay.

LOL

~ Hub



(was supposed to mean lots of love).


----------



## John102 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You back from japan yet m0f0?


----------



## bcb (Jul 26, 2010)

Really, Trela. There isn't really a reason to screw over loser's brax like that and let Kilex get to GFs without playing a single set. >_<


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Really, Trela. There isn't really a reason to screw over loser's brax like that and let Kilex get to GFs without playing a single set. >_<


No-one listen to bcb. He liked a video on Youtube that was just a black screen. He must be crazy.


----------



## bcb (Jul 26, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked it so I could play Snake on it.

Hold left on a youtube video to play Snake on it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with regular snake?


----------



## Trela (Jul 26, 2010)

Horus, just play Mikey today!

bcb, I'm giving my brother another chance to play you in Winner's Finals lol. The last time he tried doing this was over at TTC a long time ago, and he's been practicing with me a lot lately, so I want to see how he does against you this time.

I'm also thinking about forefeiting my Set to whoever I play next.....


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 26, 2010)

horussssss


----------



## bcb (Jul 26, 2010)

Alright, when do I face Kilex?


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 27, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your mother.


----------



## Horus (Jul 27, 2010)

^

wth


----------



## Trela (Jul 27, 2010)

Since you guys are having trouble doing your Set and the deadline's already passed, I guess I'll just have to set a time for yoll. We'll talk about it in PM's.

bcb, if you could, would you like to play my bro like at 7 or 8pm Central Time? I've got some Sets to play myself today, so I'll be on the Wii most of the time.

EDIT: What happened with Josh Vs. John? Was it ever played yesterday?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm bored I wanna play more in this tournament.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 27, 2010)

Zay+, where are you?


----------



## bcb (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll be ready to face Kilex shortly. I need to do the BDTL match now.

Edit: Looks like we're unable to do it tonight. Can we do our match around now?


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 28, 2010)

oh well, horus i can do it right now lololol but youre not here


----------



## Trela (Jul 28, 2010)

bcb, if you can, come play my bro tomorrow around 3-4pm Central Time. He'll be ready by then!


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 28, 2010)

alright, horus I be waitin


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 28, 2010)

sorry horus, well i cant play now. So if you do come, sorry.


----------



## bcb (Jul 28, 2010)

Trela, I got a summer job to take care of and I may not be available then. :I


----------



## Zay+ (Jul 29, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Zay+, where are you?


Well, I'm open now.


----------



## bcb (Jul 29, 2010)

Everything's finished for today, so if you can get Kilex to play me soon, I'll be ready.


----------



## bcb (Jul 29, 2010)

Can Kilex play now? My BDTL match is done.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 30, 2010)

horus match naaoo


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 31, 2010)

Hub, I never asked but, why are you in Japan? D:<


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 31, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hub, I never asked but, why are you in Japan? D:<


Probably on vacation


----------



## bcb (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, seriously... WTF why is this taking so long?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 31, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Okay, seriously... WTF why is this taking so long?


LOL Rage, looks like Trela have not spoken to you yet. bcb talk to Trela he has some news about the tournament.


----------



## bcb (Aug 2, 2010)

From now on people can call me Mr. Sad Face.


Because I'm sad.


----------



## Horus (Aug 2, 2010)

Remember when I said I was going to do something in this tournament? Lol


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 3, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Remember when I said I was going to do something in this tournament? Lol


yajerk


----------



## bcb (Aug 5, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Horus (Aug 5, 2010)

:c


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

I've actually forgotten about this twice since my last match, I then proceed to come here expecting to almost miss my match.

You'd think I might realize... *scratches chin*


----------



## bcb (Aug 5, 2010)

If this tourney doesn't continue any further, bye TBT.

Won't really miss you anymore.


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 5, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Remember when I said I was going to do something in this tournament? Lol


:W


----------



## andyisjudo (Aug 6, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> If this tourney doesn't continue any further, bye TBT.
> 
> Won't really miss you anymore.


True that! People are just *censored.7.61* now =( Except for us and Trela and Lisa


----------



## Josh (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't play my match, I'm in Nigeria and I won't be back until like the 20th.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 6, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry man, I know tbt brawl is just about dead now and I contribute to it. But its summer now and i just cant remember tbt


----------



## bcb (Aug 7, 2010)

I came for brawl, I'm leaving if the brawl scene is dead here.

Shoutouts:
Trela: Thanks for showing me the site here.
cornymikey: You're a pretty cool guy but you might wanna fix up your remembering skills. Also dropping MK for a mid-tier was kinda dumb.
Judo: Guess we're both outta here, but this was a great place for you to start your brawl game.
Horus: You were cool before MW2 came out. Then you became an ***hole and a liar.
Phaze: Too bad I didn't play your Toon Link enough.
John: You're kinda cool too but maybe you should pick up a top tier since Wolf isn't very good.
Silver: Gonna miss playing your Ness.
DJ: Nice Diddy. Wish we coulda played again.
MygL: Nice Lucas. GGs.
Zay+: Glad you didn't have to spend much time here. 
Yetiman: Also nice Ness. Not as good as Silver's but pretty challenging.
Hub: lol you are just annoying.
Lisa: Also annoying, but not as annoying as Hub.
Kilex: Playing you was actually kinda fun. If only you got better at a faster rate. ;_;
Fangs: Good stuff back at TTC.
Icarus: Good stuff back at TTC.
Waluigi: Mad love for your laggy skillz, you were almost fun to play against even in extreme lag.
bcb: <33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 7, 2010)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7112849/1/
 ^_^


----------



## John102 (Aug 7, 2010)

Good times...

Oh, and bcb, I don't play the game just to win, I play to have fun too, and I have fun with wolf. Don't worry though, I'll be a *censored.7.6* and play IC's sometimes.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 7, 2010)

awwww man, bye you guys. I'll miss the oldie times.


----------



## bcb (Aug 7, 2010)

Even my namechange was rejected wtf... D:


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 8, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I came for brawl, I'm leaving if the brawl scene is dead here.
> 
> Shoutouts:
> Trela: Thanks for showing me the site here.
> ...


----------



## bcb (Aug 8, 2010)

thx Hub. 

And I guess it's just that you do annoying stuff. For example you quoted the whole post and then copypasta something already in the quote. You coulda just quoted the important part. :L


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I came for brawl, I'm leaving if the brawl scene is dead here.
> 
> Shoutouts:
> Trela: Thanks for showing me the site here.
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 8, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Aug 8, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Aug 9, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 9, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I came for brawl, I'm leaving if the brawl scene is dead here.
> 
> Shoutouts:
> Trela: Thanks for showing me the site here.
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 10, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 10, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look who's talking >_>.


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, at least I know more than you.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 10, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really.

Did you know that if you lose your sense of smell, you also lose your taste?

>


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know more important stuff than bull*censored.2.0*.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 10, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so you think that's not important?

 :'(


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be quiet, Lisa. >:l


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 10, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up, Benjamin!


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alisa. xD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 10, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elisa*

>;3


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALISA ALISA ALISA. >:l


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 10, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't be talking to me, that's not my name.

 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Albert'll kill you.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 10, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good. : D


----------



## John102 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, young love.

Hubs like 10 and Aliza is like 8. orsomethinlikethatamirite?


----------



## bcb (Aug 10, 2010)

Where's the popcorn


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 11, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Hub was a girl :|


----------



## John102 (Aug 11, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Where's the popcorn


In yo mamma.


----------



## Zay+ (Aug 11, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lul

_Off topic, but it's cool to see another competitive battler_.


----------



## bcb (Aug 11, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...My mamma's full of yogurt, thank you very much.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 11, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u_u.


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 12, 2010)

Alright,

John: Go die in a hole and rot. Love you too.
Lisa: No, you.
Silver: Read what I said to John. <3
bcb: Eat rooster and die. >:c
Zay: ZAY IS GAY LOOOOOL.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 12, 2010)

This is still on, wow, really slow.


----------



## Horus (Aug 12, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick John, what's the girl version of Benjamin?


----------



## bcb (Aug 12, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, ooh, ooh can I say it?
|
V    Click!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Bennie</div>


----------



## Horus (Aug 12, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You disappoint me;

It's going to be Bindi, like Bindi Erwin


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 12, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was Bennifer. *censored.3.0*.


----------



## bcb (Aug 13, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol and I have a perfectly clean warning meter.

Imma just get better at brawl and you guys can fall down skill-wise.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 13, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hasnt that already happened?


----------



## bcb (Aug 13, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not finished.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 13, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not finished getting better or kicking TBT's butt?


----------



## John102 (Aug 13, 2010)

Lol, I find that it's better if I take like breaks ever month or two so I don't get to run down with it.

@Horus: Google pwns


----------



## Horus (Aug 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, I find that it's better if I take like breaks ever month or two so I don't get to run down with it.
> 
> @Horus: Google pwns


:s


----------



## bcb (Aug 13, 2010)

You know, I bet me, Trela, and Judo could crew battle together and beat all the rest of TBT (besides Phaze).


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 14, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> You know, I bet me, Trela, and Judo could crew battle together and beat all the rest of TBT (besides Phaze).


Because me, Horus and Mikey don't care anymore  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Horus (Aug 14, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## bcb (Aug 14, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose it was only time until I'd have to force myself to play brawl on brawl-related sites.


----------



## John102 (Aug 15, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one is going to throw you a pity party bcb.


----------



## bcb (Aug 15, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> You know, I bet me, Trela, and Judo could crew battle together and beat all the rest of TBT (besides Phaze).


if I could connect my wii, i would accept your challenge, so hard.

sadly, i can only say that.


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 16, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.

Notice I'm in front of Horus and Mikey. 
 B)


----------



## bcb (Aug 16, 2010)

lol

But I'm bored. :L


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 16, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> But I'm bored. :L


Then go on AiB or something.


----------



## bcb (Aug 16, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's boring there too.


----------



## John102 (Aug 16, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go join the marching band. I have freakin 6 hour long practices D=<


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 16, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned.

I played a in a 24 hour Mario Kart Kart war a few weeks ago. I did around 15 hours. That was a good timer waster


----------



## bcb (Aug 16, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:

Usuuuaaghhsuuuh

*Must invent time machine to stop MW2 from being invented*


----------



## Horus (Aug 16, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do, I'd rather experience COD 4 c:


----------



## bcb (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVsfc3JXzt0

This is why Wii > 360 and PS3 by miles.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVsfc3JXzt0
> 
> This is why Wii > 360 and PS3 by miles.


You poor, mistreated child.

Here, take my PS3.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 17, 2010)

Silver ... whats ur total play time on mario kart wii?


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Silver ... whats ur total play time on mario kart wii?


1805 hours and 4 minutes  ^_^


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 17, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats almost the same as my COD 5 play time


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of CoD. I'd like to try TF2 though, if I can convince my parents to let me borrow their credit card.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 17, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET IT NOW 
Your missing out on alot


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 17, 2010)

Dave, LOL BLACK OPS.


----------



## bcb (Aug 17, 2010)

A little part of myself died inside.

Brawl scene killers. l:<


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 17, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> A little part of myself died inside.
> 
> Brawl scene killers. l:<


Blame other consoles.


----------



## bcb (Aug 17, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well who USED the other consoles?


----------



## Horus (Aug 17, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Dave, LOL BLACK OPS.


Better be good or it's getting returned for COD 4 and Reach :d


----------



## bcb (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish I could transfer my Bells to Weskers on BD.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 18, 2010)

Blazblue + Street Fighter >>>>>>>>>>Brawl


----------



## bcb (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah but those games take skill.


----------



## John102 (Aug 19, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Yeah but those games take skill.


=)


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 19, 2010)

woot cod4! too bad i shuck at that game. Everyone is always too pro.


----------



## bcb (Aug 20, 2010)

This site is boring.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

Obligatory reply - You're boring.



It is pretty boring though. v_v


----------



## John102 (Aug 21, 2010)

Blame Obama that's what I do for all my problems =D


----------



## Horus (Aug 21, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Blame Obama that's what I do for all my problems =D


RACIST


----------



## bcb (Aug 21, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RACISTIST


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 22, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inb4mikey'sgaycist


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 22, 2010)

You guys scare me sometimes

Get a PS3/Xbox/ Gaming pc  Now bcb!


----------



## bcb (Aug 22, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> You guys scare me sometimes
> 
> Get a PS3/Xbox/ Gaming pc  Now bcb!


F that.

I'd rather go back to ToonTown.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 22, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll grow up one day  ^_^


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 22, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Come! I started playing again.

.

0_o, why? I don't know.


----------



## John102 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lolol, I've like stopped gaming all together.


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 23, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lolol, I've like stopped gaming all together.


YOU HAS NO LIFE.


----------



## bcb (Aug 23, 2010)

lol Lisa.

lol Other people.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol Lisa.
> 
> lol Other people.


lol you.

lol me.

BEST POSTS ON TEEBEETEE RIGHT HURR FOLKS
FORUM GOLD


----------



## bcb (Aug 23, 2010)

Brawl isn't dead until I say it's dead.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 23, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Brawl isn't dead until I say it's dead.


Who else plays brawl other than you?


----------



## bcb (Aug 23, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L-Don still brawls. Trela's more of an offline brawler now. Phaze probably is currently brawling the most out of all of us.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 23, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lolol, I've like stopped gaming all together.


lol buy mh3 or tf2. I literally have 160 hours on mh3 cuz is mang addicting. And tf2 is just mang fun.

bcb going back to toontown is like me going back to neopets. lololol


----------



## bcb (Aug 23, 2010)

Neopets are gay.

In Toontown you get to destroy robots.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 24, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have TF2 but I get some error message about hl2.exe not responding  :'(


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL, bcb, I would brawl more often if I had brawl. Working Wii is checked.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 24, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your TF2 folder delete the file Clinetregistrey.blob that solves most problems

YELLOW NAME!


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 24, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't work. I couldn't find a solution on Steam support or Google either.


----------



## John102 (Aug 24, 2010)

Lawl I still haven't got mh3.

@Mike: Neopets is da *censored.2.0*, don't be hatin D=<


----------



## Horus (Aug 24, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Neopets is da *censored.2.0*, don't be hatin D=<


totally true >:L


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 25, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm im not tech pro so that sucks for you. Tis better dan cod4.

neopets is time consuming and only addicting for so long till you realize you dont get crap till youre a miltimillionaire which takes like years. And the staff sucks now too because i think nickelodeon bought them out or something.


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Brawl--->MW2---->Steam---->Neopets.


This thread is amazing.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 26, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Brawl--->MW2---->Steam---->Neopets.
> 
> 
> This thread is amazing.


Ewww MW2.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 26, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it just happens from time to time, for me..

maybe something about the computer being overworked and not wanting to take your *censored.2.0* anymore.  i dunno.

never bothered me enough to fix it/try to.


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't ew brawl or neopets.

lul.

Silly boy, Silver. God dammit, I forgot your name. D:


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I haven't been able to play at all. 

My guess is my graphics card is not powerful enough, which sucks because it's above the required specs. Oh well, I should be getting a new computer soon.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 26, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Steam--->MW2---->Brawl---->Neopets.


Fix'd


----------



## bcb (Aug 26, 2010)

That's it, I'm taking over. I'm gonna talk to Trela and hope that this can actually get finish. I made hella DQs and decided this is what should be left.

http://img411.imageshack.us/f/ols.gif/


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 26, 2010)

I saw bcb's rant  ^_^


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 26, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I saw bcb's rant  ^_^


Where, when and what happened?


----------



## John102 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol, l-don hasn't been active, you can't put him over me!


----------



## bcb (Aug 26, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, l-don hasn't been active, you can't put him over me!


Yes, I can. He has been active enough to play Kid Icarus and myself, while you haven't been active enough to play Rockman.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 26, 2010)

Neopets?

....HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHA. 

XD

:l


----------



## John102 (Aug 27, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last Activity	Aug 17 2010, 09:01 PM
Status	Aug 6 2010, 03:59 PM : Leaving TBT

Mhmm


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 27, 2010)

I honestly forgot about this whole thing. Didn't think it was still going on at all.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 27, 2010)

John, go lose to Josh. so I can do my match. P:


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 28, 2010)

LET'S BRAWL, LET'S GO. PUMPED.

Just kidding. I can brawl on Sept. 6th. :3


----------



## John102 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> LET'S BRAWL, LET'S GO. PUMPED.
> 
> Just kidding. I can brawl on Sept. 6th. :3


You still in wapanese land?


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 30, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe. >:l


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 31, 2010)

Dead game is dead


----------



## Horus (Aug 31, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Dead game is dead


I'm really getting tired of your posts.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 31, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:


----------



## Josh (Aug 31, 2010)

Wait, Do I need to play John?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 31, 2010)

Found this old message when i logged into ttc

Loud_Cliff_Wildmouth vs. Zexion (No code at the moment)
otto66 vs. DevilGopher (1805-1844-1344)
HotDiggityDog vs. Horus (No code at the moment)
Jimmy924 vs. John102 (0301-9498-3002)
kid icarus vs. bcb (You've got my code)

If I didn't have their code I'll pm you again later. I'd prefer it if you posted when you can do your match with your opponent.


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2010)

olololololol, this aint gonna finish, just like TOMB 3 isn't gonna finish.


----------



## andyisjudo (Sep 1, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, l-don hasn't been active, you can't put him over me!


Just to say but I can beat you anyway lol So ya get on BD!@


----------



## bcb (Sep 2, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> olololololol, this aint gonna finish, just like TOMB 3 isn't gonna finish.


You mean TOMB 3.5?

TOMB 3 already finished. I'll try talking to Trela to play Kilex for once. If it doesn't happen maybe I'll just let Trelz advance.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 3, 2010)

I was just browing TTC and found a topic called the smasher of TTC 
 looks like a bunch of noobs IMO


----------



## bcb (Sep 3, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> I was just browing TTC and found a topic called the smasher of TTC
> looks like a bunch of noobs IMO


Yeah they are.

And it looks like it's gonna die. What a shame.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 3, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They probably do have fun together though/


----------



## bcb (Sep 12, 2010)

Guys, if you still wanna brawl me, lemme know.

TBT Final PR:

1. Trela
2. Phaze
3. bcb
4. L-Don


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 21, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Guys, if you still wanna brawl me, lemme know.
> 
> TBT Final PR:
> 
> ...


hell naw mang.

I got brawl back, les' do dis'.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 22, 2010)

Did this tourny every finish? :S

Of course they are, icarus. It's TTC. ;p

OSHI BEN'S BACK. I was thinking about playing again but.. naaaaah.


----------



## bcb (Sep 22, 2010)

Results:

1. Trela
2. bcb
3. L-Don
4. Zay+
5. Kilex
Rest: Who cares.

There, it's done.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 23, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Results:
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. bcb
> ...


yay no one cares.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 27, 2010)

Wtf. Kilex. 5th place. No. What. Stop.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy *censored.3.0*.

I totally forgot I was in this thing.

*Blames Lisa* >8D


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 30, 2010)

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Holy *censored.3.0*.
> 
> I totally forgot I was in this thing.
> 
> *Blames Lisa* >8D


No I forgot too O_O


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2010)

I miss this community.

At least I got Brawl Domain. <3


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 30, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I miss this community.
> 
> At least I got Brawl Domain. <3


Psh <_<.

They can't compare. >]

<small><small><small>LOL jk.</small></small></small>


----------



## Horus (Oct 2, 2010)

My computer is a piece of crap


----------



## bcb (Nov 3, 2010)

I still miss you guys.


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 3, 2010)

lol, everyone on tbt died. That sux.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Nov 3, 2010)

BCB! 

bby we miss chu too. :>


----------



## bcb (Nov 4, 2010)

I miss brawling you guys.

BD's fun and all, I even became a mod there, but I still have a place in my heart for you guys. <3


----------



## Davidk (Nov 4, 2010)

WHO WON???


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Nov 4, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I miss brawling you guys.
> 
> BD's fun and all, I even became a mod there, but I still have a place in my heart for you guys. <3


WTF YOU'RE A MOD?

<3 The world has gone mad.


----------



## bcb (Nov 5, 2010)

Who here's getting Goldeneye?

Cuz every other person at BD is playing it. :L


----------



## Horus (Nov 6, 2010)

if BO is a piece of crap then me


----------



## Hub12 (Nov 7, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> if BO is a piece of crap then me


You'll still play it though, cause MW2 is crap, and you still play it. :L

btw gtfo 0 in 5 :3


----------



## Horus (Nov 7, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were tryharding


----------



## bcb (Dec 29, 2010)

I still miss you guys.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 29, 2010)

Good for you.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 29, 2010)

Who are you people?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 29, 2010)

WTF I didntwant to post in this :/


----------

